# Cyp parviflorum var, pubescens



## Dido (May 16, 2010)

My little Sunshine is blooming and this year for the first time with 2 flowers. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2010)

SWEEET !!! :clap: :clap: Thanks for sharing, your sunshine became ours too!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2010)

pretty! you have a lighter colored one


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2010)

A first blooming is always an exciting time, congrats! Interesting color too - I like these paler forms.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2010)

Very pretty. Isn't this color form fairly rare?


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2010)

It is the frist time to flower with two. 

It is my oldest cyp. At this time I even killed a reginae when I started 10 years ago. 
This one flowered every year for me. it is in my normal soil not a special cyp soil. and it is a dryer place. Every year now 1 flower and last year the first time to steems and this year 3 growth and 2 flowers. 
I am jsut wondering what i did in another way, that now after so much years i get a double of the plant.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

probably it's just maturing.


----------



## Dido (May 20, 2010)

Could be I baught it at the long time ago as near bloomsize seedling


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2010)

very nice! nice fragrance?


----------

